# Can we solve a 3x3 each doing only one move?



## Micah Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

In this thread we are going to see if the cubing community can work together to solve a 3x3. up to one move or rotation per reply, one reply per user.
Scramble: (white top green front) L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2
Good luck!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2019)

Starting with yellow cross:
L


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

B


i'm leaving this cube in the state it is in after each move till we get this (please hurry so i can get my EDM back)


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 11, 2019)

F'

(xcross!!)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2019)

U'


----------



## efattah (Sep 11, 2019)

better hope everyone's using the same method....


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 11, 2019)

efattah said:


> better hope everyone's using the same method....


F2


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

U2


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> F2


rip efattah's X-cross attempt


----------



## PugCuber (Sep 11, 2019)

R2

(So far, L B F’ U’ F2 U2 R2 // Cross)


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Sep 11, 2019)

Starting F2L:

*R'*

(We should also keep writing down what has happened so far, that way you don't need to read through pages to get the current position)
(So far, L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' )


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 11, 2019)

U

L B F’ U’ F2 U2 R2 // cross

R’ U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 11, 2019)

*MOVE:* R // green-red pair

*scramble: *L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

*solve so far:*
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2019)

Move - U // Lines up RG pair

*scramble: *L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U


----------



## Apolo (Sep 11, 2019)

Move - R // Starts insertion
*scramble: *L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 11, 2019)

Move L’ // prepare blue orange 3 mover

scramble: L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L’


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 11, 2019)

lol i hope whoever does the next moves can see what your doing... U needs to be next but i already did mine so i cant do this move


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 11, 2019)

I'll do it. 
U
so far:
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L’ U


----------



## Moritz K. (Sep 11, 2019)

R'

so far:
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L’ U R'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 11, 2019)

L2
so far:
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L’ U L2

(someone pls do keyhole for the red blue pair)


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 11, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> L2
> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
> R' U R U R L’ U L2


R' // Finishes RG pair
solution so far:
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L’ U L2 R'

P.S. This is one of the best ideas for a thread I've ever seen


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> R' // Finishes RG pair
> solution so far:
> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
> R' U R U R L’ U L2 R'
> ...


Scramble - L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

U // Connects BO pair

solution so far:
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L’ U L2 R' U


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Sep 11, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Scramble - L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2
> 
> U // Connects BO pair
> 
> ...


L'
finish inserting BO pair and fixing cross


----------



## jackattackcat (Sep 12, 2019)

VIBE_ZT said:


> L'
> finish inserting BO pair and fixing cross


L' starting f2l alg for green orange yellow corner rotation
Imagine a roux solver messing everyone up


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 12, 2019)

Scramble - L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

*move: U' // taking pair off the slot*

so far so good:
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' *U'* // ZZF2L


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Scramble - L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U'



can you change to U ? it's more move efficent


----------



## Sion (Sep 12, 2019)

Casually gonna add some roux.

M'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

casually gonna disrupt your roux attempt

M


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 12, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> *one reply per user*.


Just wanted to point this out guys


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

actually he private messaged me and said i could reverse his roux attempt


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

I would prefer one reply for user but I'm not gonna be super strict. Yes, I gave Owen Morrison permission and I would allow it to shut down the attempt of changing the method. Other people have replied twice and if that's you, it's fine, don't delete it because that would mess the whole solution up.


CuberStache said:


> Just wanted to point this out guys


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 12, 2019)

Scramble - L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2 

*U2*


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 12, 2019)

Aerma said:


> rip efattah's X-cross attempt


Lol I don't know x crosses


----------



## Lapse. (Sep 12, 2019)

Move : L
Breaks up OrangeGreen pair. Maybe the next few moves would be solve redblue first then orange green.


L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 // Cross
R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L // ZZF2L
this is the current solution i presume, since Filipe did a U' and Liam did a U2 so I changed the last move to U.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 12, 2019)

sry


----------



## Andreas Lambropoulos (Sep 12, 2019)

Move: U

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L *U*


----------



## u Cube (Sep 12, 2019)

L'

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U *L'*


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2019)

Please hurry i want my edm back lol.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Sep 13, 2019)

U'
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L'* U'*


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 13, 2019)

U'
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' *L*


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 13, 2019)

U2
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U’ L U2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 13, 2019)

Liam Wadek said:


> U'
> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' *L*


why did you add an L to the end of the scramble so far but the move was U'? L will help us U' wont


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 14, 2019)

due to the thread not getting many replys I am going to allow everyone to post one more reply with a move to this thread


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

L'

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L'


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

U
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 14, 2019)

This insert is going to trigger me until someone replies and finishes it. And here is the scramble again so we don't have to go back.
L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 14, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> due to the thread not getting many replys I am going to allow everyone to post one more reply with a move to this thread


Maybe make it something like "you have to wait until 5 moves have been made by other people before you can post again" or something like that.

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U *L*


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Sep 14, 2019)

L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2


L


L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U
L


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> Maybe make it something like "you have to wait until 5 moves have been made by other people before you can post again" or something like that.
> 
> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U *L*


That would be good I think


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2019)

L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2


U'


L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U L

U'

(And now it's time for 12 posts to solve one F2L pair)


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 14, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> (And now it's time for 12 posts to solve one F2L pair)


I mean, that's a 7-move ZBLS case, and you don't even need to AUF…


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 14, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2
> 
> 
> U'
> ...


Please, whoever goes next, do inverse sexy not sexy


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 14, 2019)

no there is a faster way, back sledge to a three move insert. B' R B R' U R' U' R. it also sets us up with easy OLL and U-perm


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 14, 2019)

All right, I'll change the rule. Every new page you are allowed to comment again with a move. Starting now.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 14, 2019)

U


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2019)

B


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 14, 2019)

I guess we're not doing the back sledge...
U'

L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2 

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 14, 2019)

Aerma said:


> B


why not the back sledge? it would've saved 4 moves and replies...


----------



## Hazel (Sep 14, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> I guess we're not doing the back sledge...
> U'
> 
> L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2
> ...





Owen Morrison said:


> why not the back sledge? it would've saved 4 moves and replies...


oh shoot sorry!! Someone said something about doing an inverse sexy and so I started that...


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 15, 2019)

Aerma said:


> oh shoot sorry!! Someone said something about doing an inverse sexy and so I started that...


Yeah it's fine it won't be that many more moves.


----------



## jackattackcat (Sep 16, 2019)

B'


L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B'

Just continue the stupid insert


----------



## Cooki348 (Sep 17, 2019)

U
This solution is so bad
what is L' L' like what is this


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 17, 2019)

B'

L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B'

If we sledge in the pair we'll get an easy ZBLL


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 17, 2019)

*B*

sorry, I didnt get this last B'

so I'm moving the corner up again to pair the edge with U'

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' *B*


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 17, 2019)

L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B *B*


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 17, 2019)

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B *U'*



CuberStache said:


> If we sledge in the pair we'll get an easy ZBLL


Sure, but you're counting on at least three people knowing that alg in order to not mess it up. (It's mostly the same as one of the usual OLL algs, but what if someone does the mirror in an attempt to "preserve" the block and we end up with a V perm instead…)


----------



## MrLunarWolf (Sep 17, 2019)

MOVE: U

wait, I only saw the first page, this is gonna take me a couple hours to figure out

Edit2: B2
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2
Edit 3: I want my Gan356M back, hurry up people


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 19, 2019)

MrLunarWolf said:


> MOVE: U
> 
> wait, I only saw the first page, this is gonna take me a couple hours to figure out
> 
> ...


lol i want my EDM back too


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 19, 2019)

icarneiro said:


> sorry, I didnt get this last B'
> 
> so I'm moving the corner up again to pair the edge with U'


Sorry! I meant B



xyzzy said:


> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B *U'*
> 
> 
> Sure, but you're counting on at least three people knowing that alg in order to not mess it up. (It's mostly the same as one of the usual OLL algs, but what if someone does the mirror in an attempt to "preserve" the block and we end up with a V perm instead…)


Yeah, I doubt we'll actually end up doing a ZBLL in this solve.


----------



## asacuber (Sep 19, 2019)

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 22, 2019)

B

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 22, 2019)

R'


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 22, 2019)

z’

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z'


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> z’
> 
> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z'


I don't know what you are doing so imma wait and hop we get a pll that I know lol


----------



## Aoden Teo (Sep 23, 2019)

Move: B2 //First Move of standard OLL

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2

I assume the z' rotation was for some kind of fancy ZBLL, but I think it's quite unrealistic to expect like 12 people to know the ZBLL and be able to recognise it, so I'm just gonna stick to standard CFOP since I think that will end up being quicker.


----------



## Jeff Dunham (Sep 23, 2019)

I was going to join but that z' though


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 23, 2019)

Aoden Teo said:


> Move: B2 //First Move of standard OLL
> 
> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2
> 
> I assume the z' rotation was for some kind of fancy ZBLL, but I think it's quite unrealistic to expect like 12 people to know the ZBLL and be able to recognise it, so I'm just gonna stick to standard CFOP since I think that will end up being quicker.


Uh, what on _earth_ is your OLL alg for that case? (Did you mean D2 instead of B2? I'm very confused.)


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 23, 2019)

B2, somebody pls do the R2 D oll and we will end up with an extremely easy u perm


----------



## Girogio (Sep 23, 2019)

R2


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Sep 23, 2019)

D


----------



## BlastKracken7 (Sep 23, 2019)

It should've been something else... The oll should have been a U2 R because of the z' rotation and on top of that we need to do something about that B2.
Edit 1: im stupid. I didn't see the B2 fix
Edit 2: Because of the rotation the D because an L so ima say an D For my turn
https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_...2_B2_D-_L2_B2_U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2
edit 3: This is becoming a lefty U case alg


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 23, 2019)

BlastKracken7 said:


> It should've been something else... The oll should have been a U2 R because of the z' rotation and on top of that we need to do something about that B2.
> Edit 1: im stupid. I didn't see the B2 fix
> Edit 2: Because of the rotation the D because an L so ima say an D For my turn
> https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_...2_B2_D-_L2_B2_U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2
> edit 3: This is becoming a lefty U case alg


I'm going to presume you meant D', to cancel out the D?
R2

So what we did was the B2 but then the rotation made it so the R2 D was actually D2 L. So I'm going to presume blastkraken meant D' and I will say R2, so now we need to finish off this alg.
Edit: reading over this it makes no sense.

I think the next move should be U2 to continue that alg


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 24, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> I'm going to presume you meant D', to cancel out the D?
> R2
> 
> So what we did was the B2 but then the rotation made it so the R2 D was actually D2 L. So I'm going to presume blastkraken meant D' and I will say R2, so now we need to finish off this alg.
> ...


So are you doing an R2 or a U2? Also, I don't think you should assume someone meant a move other than what they said. He said D and the link he posted has D D so that's the move that happened.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> So are you doing an R2 or a U2? Also, I don't think you should assume someone meant a move other than what they said. He said D and the link he posted has D D so that's the move that happened.


sorry, that post was not well thought out.
i have no idea what he was trying to do, but the other people before him did the first moves of an alg, but only AFTER the cube had been rotated. this made the normal R2 D into a D2 L (with the rotations, R2, becomes D2.) so if he did a D, it would have been an L2. (both D moves combined and then the rotation). if he did D' and I did an R2, then we are back to where we can do a U2 R and continue the alg (with the rotation) from there.

that still doesnt make sense.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 24, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> sorry, that post was not well thought out.
> i have no idea what he was trying to do, but the other people before him did the first moves of an alg, but only AFTER the cube had been rotated. this made the normal R2 D into a D2 L (with the rotations, R2, becomes D2.) so if he did a D, it would have been an L2. (both D moves combined and then the rotation). if he did D' and I did an R2, then we are back to where we can do a U2 R and continue the alg (with the rotation) from there.
> 
> that still doesnt make sense.


He did a D. The final state of the cube is on the link he shared: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_...2_B2_D-_L2_B2_U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2 I think undoing the D D and R2 is a good idea. So what move are you doing? It might also be a good idea to just do a z to resolve all this ridiculous confusion.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> He did a D. The final state of the cube is on the link he shared: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_...2_B2_D-_L2_B2_U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2 I think undoing the D D and R2 is a good idea. So what move are you doing? It might also be a good idea to just do a z to resolve all this ridiculous confusion.


ok here we go, ill just do the z at the end.
L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 R2 D D z


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 24, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> ok here we go, ill just do the z at the end.
> L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2
> 
> L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 R2 D D z


Ok, I'll start undoing the wrong moves
L2
https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_...2_B2_D-_L2_B2_U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 24, 2019)

*D2*

Scramble: L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

Solve: L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 *D2*

--------------


come on, just do the normal OLL alg


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 24, 2019)

R2

Scramble: L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

Solve: L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 *R2*


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

sorry for all the confusion


----------



## Jeff Dunham (Sep 24, 2019)

Wait what are we doing with that z move? Are we in the middle of an OLL or something


----------



## BlastKracken7 (Sep 24, 2019)

Someone did a z' earlier in the solve and they were undoing it


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 24, 2019)

cube shepherd why the R2? do a B2 instead


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 24, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> cube shepherd why the R2? do a B2 instead



Because the OLL is:
*R2* D (R' U2 R) D' (R' U2 R')


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 24, 2019)

yes but someone did a B2 that we need to fix before we do the oll


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 24, 2019)

That bloody z' mucked us all up. Just reverse all the moves and do the oll


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes, that z' seriously screwed us up. Hopefully, this will alleviate the confusion: https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_...2_B2_D-_L2_B2_U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2 (This is the current state of the cube with all moves taken into account)
All the wrong moves have been undone and one move of the OLL has been done.


----------



## Jeff Dunham (Sep 25, 2019)

D (assuming we are counting that R2)


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 25, 2019)

Scramble: L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 R2 D *Rw'*

 seven more moves to go


----------



## asacuber (Sep 25, 2019)

L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R' B2 R F' U B' F U2 L' U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 R2 D Rw' *U2*


----------



## Natanael (Sep 25, 2019)

*Rw*
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 R2 D Rw' U2 *Rw*


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 25, 2019)

*D’*


L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 R2 D Rw' U2 Rw *D’*


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 25, 2019)

D'
https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_U-_F2_U2_R2_R-_U_R_U_R_L-_U_L2_R-_U_L-_L-_U-_U2_L_U_L-_U-_L_U2_L-_U_L_U-_U_B_U-_B-_U_B-_B_B_U-_B2_R_B_R-_z-_B2_B2_R2_D_D_z_L2_D2_R2_D_Rw-_U2_Rw_D-&setup=_L2_D2_L2_U-_L2_B2_D-_L2_B2_U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2

I guess we did that ZBLL after all!

EDIT: I just noticed that icarneiro already did that move so I'm changing mine to R'
L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' *R'*


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 26, 2019)

wait nobody undid the z', we're doing it in the wrong orientation


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 26, 2019)

Imma wait till its not so confusing


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 27, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> wait nobody undid the z', we're doing it in the wrong orientation


Iwannaganx undid the z'
https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...doing-only-one-move.75200/page-5#post-1332841


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 27, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> wait nobody undid the z', we're doing it in the wrong orientation


Serious question, how many of you guys can't see that a bunch of us have been posting alg.cubing.net links so that you can see _exactly_ what moves have been made so far?

Do links just not show up as blue on phones or what?


----------



## Jeff Dunham (Sep 27, 2019)

U2

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R' *U2*


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 27, 2019)

Ermahgerd we're two moves away from it being solved.

R'

L B F' U' F2 U2 R2 R' U R U R L' U L2 R' U L' L' U' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L' U L U' U B U' B' U B' B B U' B2 R B R' z' B2 B2 R2 D D z L2 D2 R2 D Rw' U2 Rw D' R' U2 R'


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 27, 2019)

YESSSS! LAST MOVE
U

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_B_F-_...U_F2_R-_B2_R_F-_U_B-_F_U2_L-_U2&view=playback


----------



## BlastKracken7 (Sep 27, 2019)

yeay


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 27, 2019)

That reconstruction is painful to watch!


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 27, 2019)

Woohoo! Only 63 moves (posts)! That 9 move ZBLL really saved a lot of moves; this ended up being not a terrible movecount for a CFOP solve despite all the people undoing other people's moves. What a fun thread! Maybe we'll start it again @Micah Morrison ?

P.S. Sorry about the B'; that part is totally my fault. I even do FMC so I should have known better


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 27, 2019)

Yay i get my EDM back!!!!!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 27, 2019)

Congratulations! Since it seems like you guys had fun, I'll give you guys another scramble to work on.
Scramble: (white top green front) F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' 
Good luck!


----------



## Natanael (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll start on yellow cross:
*L*


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 27, 2019)

*U*

-------------------------------

Scramble: F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' 

-------------------------------------------------

L *U*


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 27, 2019)

Yay, a new scramble! Forget yellow cross, let's do a blue XCross!
R
Scramble: F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' 
L U *R*


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 27, 2019)

Scramble: F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' 

L U R D2


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 27, 2019)

B
scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
solution: L U R D2 B


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 27, 2019)

L U R D2 B U'


----------



## efattah (Sep 28, 2019)

This is a cool thread but you totally need to change the rules so that you can post 1 move per page of the thread with NO DESCRIPTION OF ANY KIND of why the move was done or what it is trying to do. It would be far more impressive that way.


----------



## Cuberstache (Sep 28, 2019)

I agree that we shouldn't explain our moves from here on out.
B'
Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’ 
Solution: L U R D2 B U' B'

My XCross actually worked so take that @ xyzzy


----------



## Natanael (Sep 28, 2019)

*U*
L U R D2 B U' B'* U*


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 28, 2019)

I was going to do L' (sets up to EO skip + three-move third pair) but I guess I took just a bit too long to copy the link, welp.

Scramble: F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F'

L U R D2 B U' B' U *F2*


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 28, 2019)

L2


----------



## MrLunarWolf (Sep 28, 2019)

U'

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L_U_R_D..._D2_F_U2_L2_B_L2_U2_F2_R2_D2_F-&view=playback


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 28, 2019)

L2

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 28, 2019)

*D*

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’ 

--------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 *D*


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 28, 2019)

Um, why are we solving blue at the back? not the bottom?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 28, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Um, why are we solving blue at the back? not the bottom?


Because we don't want to confuse people with rotations, and if we count rotations as moves, this will take too long.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 28, 2019)

F’


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

--------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F’


----------



## icarneiro (Sep 29, 2019)

but we are doing yellow cross with 2 x-cross, i guess...


----------



## jackattackcat (Oct 1, 2019)

U2



Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

--------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F’ *U2*


----------



## BlastKracken7 (Oct 4, 2019)

wat


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 4, 2019)

BlastKracken7 said:


> wat


At this point, neither pairs are looking good so I suppose this is his extravagant F2L alg.


----------



## LucJar56 (Oct 24, 2019)

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 *F2*

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 *U2*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 *F2*
Hoping for a bit of Petrus there 
Wait what? Why are we continuously taking the edge out???


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 *F*'

You probably could've done an F and saved a move, although we might being looking at a different pair.

Edit: I just scrambled up my Rubik's brand so that I don't have to rescramble and partially solve my nice cube each time


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Ah yes I see.
Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ *U’*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' *F'*


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' *F2*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2* U'*


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2* U'*


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U'* L'*
sledgehammer would've been better


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' *U*

Sorry, you're right.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U *L*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U L *U2*


Here's a virtual cube for the moves we done. If you want, you can update it each time you do a move.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 *R*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R *U'*

(Virtual Cube Here)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' *R'*

lol i have no idea how to update the virtual cube


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 24, 2019)

Somebody break up the monotony...
I might in a bit.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R'* U'*

(Virtual Cube Here)

To update it just click on the previous link, add your move, copy the link, and paste it in your post. It's not saved or anything, just a link that causes a bunch of moves to be shown.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' *R*









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U’ B’ U F2 L2 U’ D’ L2 D F’ U2 F2 U2 F2 F’ U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R *U’*
Yay I made it before DarkSavage lol.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' *R'*

(Virtual Cube Here)

Edit: I'm glad we used the same alg to fix that F2L case lol


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' *U*









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U *R*

(Virtual Cube Here)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R *U'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' *R'*

(Virtual Cube Here)

F2L Finished!


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' *U









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U *F*

(Virtual Cube Here)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F *R*









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





didn't know we are going to do 2-look


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R *U*

(Virtual Cube Here)

Sorry, I don't know full OLL. We can do 1-look PLL though.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U *R'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*
yeah it's going to be a uperm


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U'

(Virtual Cube Here)

Edit: Wait, which alg do you use for Bowtie/L OLL?


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' *F'*









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





U F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw'


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' *U2*

(Virtual Cube Here)

I use a different one, I'll let you start it and then I'll continue.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2* U'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' *F*

(Virtual Cube Here)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F *Lw'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' *U'*

(Virtual Cube Here)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U'* L









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L *U*


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L *U*


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U* R









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R *U'*


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' *Rw'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw'
*U*


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U *M2









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 *U*

(Virtual Cube Here)


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 U* M









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*
please hurry up, I have to go to bed and want to solve the cube before that


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 U M *U2*

Ok, I'll go as quick as possible


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 U M U2* M'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 U M U2 M' *U*


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 24, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 U M U2 M' *U*


L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 U M U2 M' U* M2









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




*


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

Scramble: F’ R2 B2 R2 U2 R D L D2 F U2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F’

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

L U R D2 B U' B' U F2 L2 U' D' L2 D F' U2 F2 U2 F2 F' U' F' F2 U' L' U L U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' U2 U' F Lw' U' L U R U' Rw' U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 *U'*

Solved!

(Reconstruction here)

Congrats to everyone who participated, especially @fun at the joy, who did almost every other move since 2nd F2L Pair! Also thanks to @Micah Morrison, who started this thread, and @CuberStache, who started the current solve.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 25, 2019)

Guys, the rules were one reply per page per person so that everyone could participate. It's more fun that way.


----------



## z3non (Nov 25, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> Guys, the rules were one reply per page per person so that everyone could participate. It's more fun that way.


So another try???


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> Guys, the rules were one reply per page per person so that everyone could participate. It's more fun that way.



No one was participating except me, fun at the joy, and occasionally PetrusQuber.


----------



## z3non (Nov 25, 2019)

New try...
Again white up/green front.

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2019)

L2 (we're doing yellow cross)


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 26, 2019)

U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2 

Solution: B2 L2 *D'*

Let's keep the rule where we can't say anything about what we're doing, just write the moves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2019)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F


----------



## icarneiro (Nov 26, 2019)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F *D'

.*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ *R*

Bump


----------



## Moritz K. (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R *U'*


----------



## Mody (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' *R’*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U'


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U' *L*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L *U
*


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U *L`*


----------



## fun at the joy (Mar 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> *Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L *U*


I missed the ' of the last U move when I copied the solution; it should be R' U*' *L


EDIT: ah whatever, doesn't matter


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I missed the ' of the last U move when I copied the solution; it should be R' U*' *L
> 
> 
> EDIT: ah whatever, doesn't matter


No it was my fault, I wanted to get rid of the bold, so I did, remembered it as a U move, and put it in normal lettering wrong. But hey, doesn’t matter that much. Wait... I’m confused now. Oh, you edited the original post.
*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ *R*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> No it was my fault, I wanted to get rid of the bold, so I did, remembered it as a U move, and put it in normal lettering wrong. But hey, doesn’t matter that much. Wait... I’m confused now. Oh, you edited the original post.
> *Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R *U'*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' *R'*


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M'


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M


No Roux allowed.


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> *Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M
> 
> ...


I was nt doing Roux , it was a useful move for CFOP.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> *Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M
> 
> ...


I think that’s a little unfair, why not?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I was nt doing Roux , it was a useful move for CFOP.


Oh yes, @Etotheipi was trying to move the cross out of the way to be able to pair up the YBR corner and RB edge.


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' *B2*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 *M*


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 20, 2020)

I vote that after this solve we use Petrus.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I vote that after this solve we use Petrus.


But I don't know Petrus (or Roux, or ZZ, or anything else, for that matter).


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 M *U2*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 *B*


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B* U'*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> But I don't know Petrus (or Roux, or ZZ, or anything else, for that matter).


Learn them. They help with your CFOP skills.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

I vote that after this we do 4x4


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 20, 2020)

I vote after this we do 17x17.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I vote after this we do 17x17.


 Lol, imagine scrambling it and doing the solution so far accurately


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 20, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Lol, imagine scrambling it and doing the solution so far accurately


There's a scramble generator, it exists.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> There's a scramble generator, it exists.



yeah but each person having to follow the scramble code accurately, I can barely do a 7x7 accurately.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' *B'*


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B'* F*

We are allowed to be posting multiple times now right?


----------



## ichcubegerne (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F *U'*


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D’ R U' R' U L U L’ R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U'* F'*


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' *U'*

Virtual cube

I'll repost something from earlier in the thread:


Micah Morrison said:


> All right, I'll change the rule. Every new page you are allowed to comment again with a move. Starting now.


So one post per page, everyone.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U’ *L*


BenChristman1 said:


> But I don't know Petrus (or Roux, or ZZ, or anything else, for that matter).


Thats the challenge


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 20, 2020)

*U'
Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U’ L U'


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 20, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> *Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> *Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' *U'*
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing that up, I was unaware of this.


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U’ L U' *L'*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 24, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U’ L U' L' *U2*


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Apr 24, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U’ L U' L' U2 *L'*


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 24, 2020)

BradenTheMagician said:


> *Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> *Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U’ L U' L' U2 L' *U'*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

*Scramble:* U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

*Solution:* B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U’ L U' L' U2 L' U' *L*


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution so Far: 
B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L // F2L Finished Yay
*R *(this is the start of OLL, but if you want to do some fancy LL stuff instead it's your choice)


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 24, 2020)

scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R *U
I'm assuming we're starting OLL 38 alg*








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 24, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R *U
> I'm assuming we're starting OLL 38 alg *(R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F')
> here is our progress
> ...


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 24, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2 

Solution so far:
B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R *U*


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

@Samuel Baird Utah FTW Yay haha

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution so far: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U *R'*


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 24, 2020)

Gotta represent 

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution so far: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' *U*


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 24, 2020)

R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

Soooo @Samuel Baird when's that triple mo3 FMC all-day comp going to happen? 

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution so far: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Soooo @Samuel Baird when's that triple mo3 FMC all-day comp going to happen?


No organizing is going on right now cause of 'rona time. I'm not sure about the FMC all day thing but I know for sure that I will get Puzzlers for Awareness rescheduled.

now back to the purpose of this thread.

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution so far: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R *U*


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 25, 2020)

R'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U *U2*

// View at alg.cubing.net



WoowyBaby said:


> Soooo @Samuel Baird when's that triple mo3 FMC all-day comp going to happen?



Can I request a 1 day 4 round FMC comp all with Mo3? 12 hours of FMC doesn't sound that bad


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 *R'*

alg.cubing.net


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 25, 2020)

R??? I am very confused


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> R??? I am very confused


We're not supposed to explain our moves so just let other people go until it makes sense


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Soooo @Samuel Baird when's that triple mo3 FMC all-day comp going to happen?
> 
> Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> Solution so far: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R


When corona ends I will start looking into it 

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' *U'*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 25, 2020)

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' *R'*


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F* R*


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R *F'*


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U

I don't want to try to do G perm from the back.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U
> 
> I don't want to try to do G perm from the back.



Crap I don't know G-Perms, time to pull up AlgDB 

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U *R*

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Crap I don't know G-Perms, time to pull up AlgDB
> 
> Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> ...


Use the next five minutes and learn this G perm, you will be happy you did later.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Use the next five minutes and learn this G perm, you will be happy you did later.



Which one are you using? Watch us just fight over which alg to use lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Which one are you using? Watch us just fight over which alg to use lol


I don't think we are supposed to say, mine starts with an R as well.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R *U*


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U *R'*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ *F2*


----------



## ProStar (Apr 26, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ *F2*



Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 *y*

Why did you do this to us


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y *Uw' *


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 26, 2020)

what kinda janky G perm are you guys executing tho


----------



## brododragon (Apr 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> what kinda janky G perm are you guys executing tho


The -1 vote algdb algorithm.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' *L*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L *U'*



NevEr_QeyX said:


> what kinda janky G perm are you guys executing tho


the move optimal one


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 26, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2
> 
> Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L *U'*
> 
> ...



I really don't understand wide U G Perms, I use R U D ones, when I'm executing the G Perm alg, I always mess up and accidentally scrambling the cube.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2020)

i am about ruin all of ur careers 
Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U *d2*


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll ruin it better 
Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U *d2 *U2


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2020)

well done


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 26, 2020)

Your welcome


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll ruin it better 
Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U’ d2 U2 *R’*

someone put my U’ as a U for some reason so I fixed it


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 26, 2020)

my pleasure


----------



## ProStar (Apr 26, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> what kinda janky G perm are you guys executing tho



Blame Tipster, I was all set to use the one on top of algdb, then he did a freaking y move and made me pull up algdb again lol


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U’ d2 U2 R' *U*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U’ d2 U2 R' U *R'*


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U’ d2 U2 R' U R' *Uw*


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U’ d2 U2 R' U R' Uw *R2*


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: U D2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U' B F2 U F' L2

Solution: B2 L2 D' F D' R U' R' U L U L' R U' R' M' M M' B2 M U2 B U' B' F U' F' U' L U' L' U2 L' U' L R U R' U R U U2 R' U' R' F R F' U R U R’ F2 y Uw' L U’ d2 U2 R' U R' Uw R2 *U2*
solved


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: *R'*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 26, 2020)

alg.cubing.net


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' *D*


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 26, 2020)

whats wrong with that g perm its fun to do


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 26, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D *L'*


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D *L'*



*ahem*


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *ahem*





Spoiler



R' D L' F' L2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 27, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ *F’*


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 27, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' *L2*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 27, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 *F'*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F
Sorry


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D'


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' *M*


----------



## Liam Wadek (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M *F'*


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' *M'*


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' *R*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 28, 2020)

*‘Can we solve a 3x3 each doing only one move?’*






I don’t think so. Every member on this thread has made like dozens of moves already, that’s breaking the rules, we’re not doing it with *TRUE SKILL*


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R *R'*


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 28, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R *R'*



I was trying to bring out the pair.



fun at the joy said:


> There is a better way to solve it.



What if they don't know it?


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 28, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I was trying to bring out the pair.


There is a better way to solve it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' *F2*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> *‘Can we solve a 3x3 each doing only one move?’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about we rename this thread to an event that I really want to try out organizing but will probably fail miserably


*HIVE MIND FMC*


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2* L*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> How about we rename this thread to an event that I really want to try out organizing but will probably fail miserably
> 
> 
> *HIVE MIND FMC*


Hmmm, maybe you should contact Micah lol.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 28, 2020)

btw if any of you are interesting, we are doing a Twitch Solves segment for Cubing at Home III, its a similar concept to this but it's live streamed with a digital cube


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hmmm, maybe you should contact Micah lol.


I am an organizer (kind of my first comp got canceled cause of the 'rona time) so I might try this in a few comps once my organizing skills are better


Samuel Baird said:


> btw if any of you are interesting, we are doing a Twitch Solves segment for Cubing at Home III, its a similar concept to this but it's live streamed with a digital cube


I hope it ends up slightly more coordinated then all the twitch plays pokemon streams I have witnessed


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I am an organizer (kind of my first comp got cancelled cause of the 'rona time) so I might try this in a few comps once my organizing skills are ibetter
> 
> I hope its ends up slightly more coordinated then all the twitch plays pokemon streams I have witnessed


We will basically be on democracy mode the whole time so that should help a bit


----------



## SmallTownCuber (Apr 29, 2020)

Samuel Baird said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2* L*


 
Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L *F2*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 *L'*


----------



## Liam Wadek (Apr 30, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' *U'*


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Apr 30, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' *U'*


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' *U'*


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' *R'*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' *F2*





CuberStache said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' *U'*






CuberStache said:


> So one post per page, everyone.


You said it yourself.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'


Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' *U2*


----------



## Samuel Baird (Apr 30, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D' 

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 *R*


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You said it yourself.


No one else was following that rule and I really wanted to avoid some bad F2L cases later


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (May 1, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R *F'*


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 1, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> No one else was following that rule and I really wanted to avoid some bad F2L cases later


I am following that rule. Oh! New page, that means that I can do a move!

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' *U*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 1, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U *F*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 1, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F *U*


----------



## Cuberstache (May 1, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U *B'*


----------



## Username: Username: (May 1, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U *B'*



Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' *U *


----------



## fun at the joy (May 1, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U *U*


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 1, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U *B*


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solution: R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U *B*


I'll join in. 

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B *B*


----------



## ProStar (May 1, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'll join in.
> 
> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> R' D L’ F' L2 F’ F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B *B*



Wait, joining in on your own game?? I thought that was illegal!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wait, joining in on your own game?? I thought that was illegal!!


Why illegal? He doesn't have any sort of advantage by genererating the scramble.
Also, you're not the most reliable person to talks about what's illegal, you always use looked up zbll algs in example solve games


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Why illegal? He doesn't have any sort of advantage by genererating the scramble.
> Also, you're not the most reliable person to talks about what's illegal, you always use looked up zbll algs in example solve games


r/whooooooooooooooosh


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 1, 2020)

oh sorry


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 3, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> He doesn't have any sort of advantage by genererating the scramble.
> Also, you're not the most reliable person to talks about what's illegal, you always use looked up zbll algs in example solve games


I actually generated this specific scramble.


Filipe Teixeira said:


> Also, you're not the most reliable person to talks about what's illegal, you always use looked up zbll algs in example solve games


I look up OLLs and G-perms for the 3x3 example solve thread.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'


SOLVE: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B *U2*

ACN


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jun 16, 2020)

First of all, I'm sorry if I drastically mess things up, Im not that experienced
SCRAMBLE: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'


SOLVE: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B'


----------



## ProStar (Jun 16, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'


SOLVE: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B'* U2*

ACN


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> SCRAMBLE: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> 
> SOLVE: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B'* U2*
> ...


SOLVE: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 *f'*


----------



## ProStar (Jun 16, 2020)

SCRAMBLE: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'


SOLVE: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' *L*


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> SCRAMBLE: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> 
> SOLVE: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' *L*


Solve : R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L *f*


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 16, 2020)

r U R' U R U2 r2 U' R U' R' U2 r use this dot alg.

Solve : R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f *b*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 16, 2020)

Everyone eye-upping each other


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 16, 2020)

Solve : R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b *B'*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Solve : R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b *B'*


Solve : R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R *R'*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R *R'*


Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b'


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Jul 27, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' *B'*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2

Solution so far


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 27, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2
> 
> Solution so far


Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 *U'*


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'
> 
> Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 *U'*


Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U'* r*


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U' r* r'*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U' r r' *M*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 28, 2020)

@Sub1Hour you can only post once on each page.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> @Sub1Hour you can only post once on each page.


but then there will only be 1 page since it will probably die if that rule continues since this thread isn't as active as it used to be

IDK about you guys, but it seems kinda unnecessary to me to limit 1 post per page


----------



## Redcrosscfop (Jul 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U' r r' M U


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U' r r' M U *R*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> IDK about you guys, but it seems kinda unnecessary to me to limit 1 post per page


How about the new rule is 2 posts per page?


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> How about the new rule is 2 posts per page?


Sure


----------



## frankie sainato (Feb 1, 2021)

U


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 21, 2021)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U' r r' M U R U R'


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 21, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net







Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

Solve: R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U' r r' M U R U R'* M'*


----------



## Scollier (Mar 21, 2021)

Scramble: F B R' L D' B' L' R2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F' D'

R' D L' F' L2 F' F D' M F' M' R R' F2 L F2 L' U' U' U' R' U2 R F' U F U B' U U B B U2 B' U2 f' L f b B' R R' b' B' B2 U' r r' M U R U R' M' *U'*

(I assume this is roux...)


----------

